# Sears custom 10



## jfent (Nov 20, 2013)

Have a sears custom ten from 1968 I have everything I need but three parts for the snow plow could you guys help me find them I need a snow low lift arm an the two stabilizing bars that hook in to the bottom of the plow and run to the back. Need this plow on and going ASAP


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

jfent said:


> Have a sears custom ten from 1968 I have everything I need but three parts for the snow plow could you guys help me find them I need a snow low lift arm an the two stabilizing bars that hook in to the bottom of the plow and run to the back. Need this plow on and going ASAP


I might have what your looking for could you post some pics of the tractor? I think I have the same one... Has full plow setup but no engine or tranny it's just up on blocks. Let me know I might be able to help  

-Ben


----------



## jfent (Nov 20, 2013)

It's just missing the lift leaver and to rods the run under the tractor just needing the three pieces for mine I just got a three point hitch for the rear


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

jfent said:


> It's just missing the lift leaver and to rods the run under the tractor just needing the three pieces for mine I just got a three point hitch for the rear


Yea I thought I had the same tractor but mines a bit newer I'm not sure if the parts are compatible. I'll look into it though  

-Ben


----------



## jfent (Nov 20, 2013)

If they are let me know might be able to find them on line I can't find anything for mind


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

jfent said:


> If they are let me know might be able to find them on line I can't find anything for mind


Will do boss  

-Ben.


----------



## jfent (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you I tried eBay can't find what I'm looking for any where


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

jfent said:


> Thank you I tried eBay can't find what I'm looking for any where


Yea I know how that goes  

-Ben


----------



## jfent (Nov 20, 2013)

Old stuff last they need to keep making parts life would be better more honest


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

jfent said:


> Old stuff last they need to keep making parts life would be better more honest


Exactly true!  but I can't find if the parts are compatible... looks like it though 

-Ben


----------



## jfent (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't want to buy another plow but seems that only way to get what I need it sucks


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

jfent said:


> I don't want to buy another plow but seems that only way to get what I need it sucks


Yea I know how that goes! It sucks and seems like its gunna cost you an arm and a leg for quality parts. 

-Ben


----------



## jfent (Nov 20, 2013)

Just sucks cause just had my tranny in my truck replaced so I'm broke look like I'm not going to plow this year


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

jfent said:


> Just sucks cause just had my tranny in my truck replaced so I'm broke look like I'm not going to plow this year


Yea that sucks :/ what kinda truck is it?


----------



## tommgeorge10 (Jul 30, 2013)

It would be easier to make them than to find and buy and pay for the shipping, go to lowes and buy to peices of round bar mesure it to the right lenth and take a big hammer to the ends to make them flat then drill 2 holes in the flat spots for the bolts, and for the lift, a peice of 1 1/2 inch flat bar put it in a vice and bend it to fit, and for the release leaver get a peice of 1/2 flat bar same thing and a few bolts and you are ready to go about 2 hours of work and $25 in material, I have been makeing just about every thing for mine and it is a lot cheeper, just find some pictures of it and go to work you have the main parts, go to the sears facebook club plenty of pictures and you can probly find those parts there


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

tommgeorge10 said:


> It would be easier to make them than to find and buy and pay for the shipping, go to lowes and buy to peices of round bar mesure it to the right lenth and take a big hammer to the ends to make them flat then drill 2 holes in the flat spots for the bolts, and for the lift, a peice of 1 1/2 inch flat bar put it in a vice and bend it to fit, and for the release leaver get a peice of 1/2 flat bar same thing and a few bolts and you are ready to go about 2 hours of work and $25 in material, I have been makeing just about every thing for mine and it is a lot cheeper, just find some pictures of it and go to work you have the main parts, go to the sears facebook club plenty of pictures and you can probly find those parts there


That's a great idea! Why didn't I suggest that!?  

-Ben


----------



## tommgeorge10 (Jul 30, 2013)

if you plan to just push snow, you do not need the braces that go back to the frame, those are for more like pushing heavy stuff It's a snow- dozer blade, you really do not need them for snow, get you a peice of 2" flat bar and bend it to fit and bolt it up, maybe $10,you will have to get off to change the angle, you can do it, it will beat the heck out of shoveling,good luck and sorry about your truck, Dont let it get you down


----------

